# Berg's Lulu Suite, rehearsal and discussion



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Rehearsal sessions for Alban Berg's Lulu Suite including discussion of the structure of the music.






P.S. It is in English.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

A friend once gave me a CD of Berg's Lulu Suite coupled with _Der Wein_. We were both innocently listening, trying to make some sense of what was a very unfamiliar kind of musical idiom when suddenly, out of the blue, Lulu's bloodcurdling scream ripped through the room. Yikes! Talk about an unfamiliar musical idiom... 

But later on I actually enjoyed the CD more and more: of the original 2nd Viennese School composers, Berg is the one that perhaps goes down the easiest.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

but this opera is better listened to in full.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> but this opera is better listened to in full.


In a general sort of way, I can't stand opera, and to the extent that it interests me at all, I want to _see_ it and not just listen to it, because an opera is a show. I do seem to be more into modern opera. I have seen excerpts from _Nixon in China_ on YouTube and quite enjoyed it.


----------

